# HEEELLPP decisions decisions



## i heartmypleco (Jul 20, 2011)

OK.. So i have quite a few questions, and really am in need of a lot of assistance as i have no idea what to do... Before I get started on this first let me describe what i've got going on currently... I have 3 tanks which are set up as such..

90 gallon tank : Completely empty.. no fish, no water, no plants. Nada.
30 gallon : 1 leopard bush fish (i know he shouldnt be in a 30 (hes juvenile still) I was going to put him into the 90 g once set up).. 4 Mollies (which i will probably get rid of and get something smaller in their place..1 bristlenose..2 albino bristle nose, a dwarf petricola, and 6 kuhli loaches
10 gallon : 6 corydora, (2 albino, 4 sterbai) 1 king betta, 1 albino BN juvenile, and 2 otto cats

My dilemma is as follows.. I was originally gonna convert the 90 gallon into a large planted tank, move all the fish in the 30 except for the kuhli's into the 90 and add a few more fish...I was gonna move the inhabitants of the 10 into the 30, except for maybe the betta and also add a few small things..But lately i've REALLLLY been considering making the 90 a salt water tank. It is just SOOOO tempting and I feel that I am ready for the jump. If I did make the 90 gallon a SW tank I REALLLLY would like to get a bamboo shark.. I heard the Austrailian marbled bamboo max's out at about 2 feet.. would i be able to have one of those in a 90 gallon SW? Also If I did get said bamboo shark, what kind of environment, tank mates can he have? I've never done a salt water tank so i'm not sure as how to set up/begin the process but I guess that's what google is for. I just need to know, given my current stocking of fish what the wisest thing to do would be. I really want salt but part of me is just like ah screw it maybe i should make a nice "amazon biotope" or as close as I can to making one with the 90.. But I know everytime i go to the lfs and see the beautiful SW fish, and bamboo sharks im going to always wish I had gone for salt. I do love FW fish.. particularly cat fish.. But idk.. the change would be nice and SW fish are so beautiful..but as i said im primarily interested in the shark and if I can't get a bamboo shark I probably won't care much for getting a SW tank. Another idea I had was to go ahead and make the 90 fresh planted, amazon whatever, and make the 30 salt and perhaps make it a species only tank with an octopus (the only other SW inhabitant i'm crazy about getting.. sooo I dont know.. i would just like some insight and opinions.. If anyone can be of assistance it would be a great help.. ive had this empty 90 gallon tank for a couple months now and im dieing to do something with it.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Bamboo Shark in a 90g is a no go. They swimming room, ideally a 8' long tank is best.
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Marbled Bamboo Cat Shark
Note the tank size suggested.


----------

